# Brunch Fri 6 Aug-last one before Ramadan



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

This Friday will be the last alcoholic Brunch for a few weeks due to Ramadan.
Still deciding on where but have had requests for Radison Blu in Media City again 
:cheer2: from a few that have previously been there.
The question is who's up for this......?


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

stewart said:


> This Friday will be the last alcoholic Brunch for a few weeks due to Ramadan.
> Still deciding on where but have had requests for Radison Blu in Media City again
> :cheer2: from a few that have previously been there.
> The question is who's up for this......?


We won't be able to confirm until the day as David's friend is arriving from Japan very early in the morning so not sure if he will be able to stay awake!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

nat_c said:


> We won't be able to confirm until the day as David's friend is arriving from Japan very early in the morning so not sure if he will be able to stay awake!


Thats ok when I book I will book a couple of extra.
He can always have a snooze at the table with Andy Capp 
Andy said he is bringing his own pillow this time.


----------



## IkumiM (Jul 31, 2010)

we havent been to a brunch here yet. Sounds like fun! How much is it at the Raddison Blu?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Think I might make it for this one...will reconfirm by Thursday night.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

IkumiM said:


> we havent been to a brunch here yet. Sounds like fun! How much is it at the Raddison Blu?


160 dirham
12 till 4
Thats food and drink which includes some basic spirits.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Its my birthday that day, So i skip this one as will have a party later at night:clap2:


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Me me me.................hurrah a brunch!! Will have to check with the boss though, he might want to go somewhere else


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

OK Radison Blu Media City Icon Bar it is going to be.
Get ready for the WII bowling championship.
No practising at home either.........!
Any questions PM me if you want.........
And Justforus I thought you were the BOSS......!!!!!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

I think I may be forced to come out for this one


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

shinny_girl said:


> Its my birthday that day, So i skip this one as will have a party later at night:clap2:


Where are our invites???


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Well I have to check anyway, not back in Dubai yet!


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll confirm later in the week, just got back from my holibobs and football training might be starting on Friday.


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry Stewy cannot make it as I am at a leaving doo


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

mikeyb said:


> I think I may be forced to come out for this one


:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


Hey, why did Mikey get 3 :clap2: and I didn't get none?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Hey, why did Mikey get 3 :clap2: and I didn't get none?


:clap2: :cheer2: :clap2: :cheer2: :clap2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> :clap2: :cheer2: :clap2: :cheer2: :clap2:


Aww thanks! I wasn't expecting that!!


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ah poop I'll be arriving Aug 18, smack in the middle of ramadan, i'll be game for a nice brunch in september though!   

160dhs seems reasonable for food and drink inclusive, is that a norm?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

JonStewart87 said:


> Ah poop I'll be arriving Aug 18, smack in the middle of ramadan, i'll be game for a nice brunch in september though!
> 
> 160dhs seems reasonable for food and drink inclusive, is that a norm?


You can get cheaper and you can go really upmarket if you desire.
Depends what you want and where you go.
http://www.timeoutdubai.com/restaurants/features/2432-the-citys-best-brunches


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

stewart said:


> You can get cheaper and you can go really upmarket if you desire.
> Depends what you want and where you go.
> http://www.timeoutdubai.com/restaurants/features/2432-the-citys-best-brunches


Thanks stewart, I've heard of timeoutdubai, i'll check it out more.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Hey, why did Mikey get 3 :clap2: and I didn't get none?


You aint experienced me after a brunch:rolleyes2::eyebrows:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> You aint experienced me after a brunch:rolleyes2::eyebrows:


Are you trying to persuade us or dissuade us from the brunch?!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Are you trying to persuade us or dissuade us from the brunch?!


I am perfectly civilised at the brunches, I like to enjoy the food too

I am goign home early this weekend as I hope to be fit for golf on saturday


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> I am perfectly civilised at the brunches, I like to enjoy the food too
> 
> I am goign home early this weekend as I hope to be fit for golf on saturday


Yes, cos Golf is such a strenuous sport!!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

mikeyb said:


> I am perfectly civilised at the brunches, I like to enjoy the food too
> 
> I am goign home early this weekend as I hope to be fit for golf on saturday


Yer Yer, I say that every Friday and look what happens


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

stewart said:


> Yer Yer, I say that every Friday and look what happens




Our brunch last Friday ended at 11.00pm. Others have lasted until the sun comes up. 

-


----------



## Paula S (Jun 18, 2010)

Well looked at flights and unfortunately it would cost me £400 to fly over from Scotland to join you guys for the day - almost concidered it though because you are AWESOME!! Would love to ... play a game of ten pin to remind you all of me!! Ha Ha.
The quicker I get a job the better.. Happy B Day on Friday Shinny Girl xxx


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Paula S said:


> Well looked at flights and unfortunately it would cost me £400 to fly over from Scotland to join you guys for the day - almost concidered it though because you are AWESOME!! Would love to ... play a game of ten pin to remind you all of me!! Ha Ha.
> The quicker I get a job the better.. Happy B Day on Friday Shinny Girl xxx


Thanks Paula but it would be an expensive brunch for you 
Save that money and buy us all brunch when you get back here


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Friday is definately a go, all booked and ready.
For those that may not know the location and wish to come along here is a link to the map.

The Radisson Blu (SAS) Hotel, Dubai Media City: Luxury Dubai Hotels: Location - Radisson Blu Hotels & Resorts

The more the merrier :welcome::welcome:


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Hey Stewy

You getting a trophy for the end of season bowling champion
or does the winner get free drinks all afternoon?:clap2:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

*Just a reminder*

all :welcome:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Erm...what's the dress code?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Erm...what's the dress code?


What ever you want, from thongs (flip flaps to the rest of the world except Aus)
to high heels. Wear what you want. 
Very relaxed atmosphere.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Erm...what's the dress code?


Ultra micro mini skirts, boob tubes and no underwear.

Then for the ladies....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> *Ultra micro mini skirts, boob tubes and no underwear*.
> 
> Then for the ladies....


Just regular clothes for you eh AC?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Just regular clothes for you eh AC?


Of course!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Of course!


i might pass by to have a look then


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Just make sure you wear your red soled shoes then..... Free Spirit....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

And dont forget yousef.. we've never gotten to meet him. 

Looks like this is turning into a grand event!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Maybe I'll miss it...


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Maybe I'll miss it...


Dont be like that AC.


----------



## IkumiM (Jul 31, 2010)

stewart said:


> Dont be like that AC.


is it too late for me and my husband to join tomorrow? What time?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I think the brunch starts at around 12 noon if I'm not mistaken. And no, it's not too late...hope to see you there tomorrow!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

IkumiM said:


> is it too late for me and my husband to join tomorrow? What time?


No it is not to late, it is only to late when the event is over 
The brunch is from 12:00 till 4:00
If you go back through the thread and ignore some of the waffle you will find time cost and location 
See you there.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Just make sure you wear your red soled shoes then..... Free Spirit....


any instructions for the scarf? i have no choice, ah?


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> And dont forget yousef.. we've never gotten to meet him.
> 
> Looks like this is turning into a grand event!!


keep him away from this boredom, he's a busy man


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh I get the feeling this brunch is going to be highly entertaining!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Oh I get the feeling this brunch is going to be highly entertaining!


can't share same feelings but wish you all to enjoy


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Oh I get the feeling this brunch is going to be highly entertaining!


:clap2:

:clap2:

Have increased the booking in case.


----------



## ninak (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi Stewart
Just wanted to know if there was any space for myself & hubby to come along tomorrow???


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

ninak said:


> Hi Stewart
> Just wanted to know if there was any space for myself & hubby to come along tomorrow???



I am sure Stewart will respond, but of course your more than welcome thats what its all about.


----------



## ninak (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi Mikeyb

Thanks for that will definatley be there!!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

ninak said:


> Hi Mikeyb
> 
> Thanks for that will definatley be there!!


Come and have some fun :clap2::clap2::clap2:
Sent you my no by PM


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I hope you all have fun. I am brunching at Thai Kitchen wth a group of friends tomorrow. 
-


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll try and make a guest appearance for a bit before having to head to the airport.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

sdh080 said:


> I'll try and make a guest appearance for a bit before having to head to the airport.


:clap2::clap2::clap2:
good effort


----------



## ninak (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi guys im really sorry but hubby & I are not going to make it.
Im so disappointed really wanted to come and meet you all.
Im extremely sorry for the late notice, i have only just found out that something has come up
Sorry again but will try and make monday night's quiz

Sorry again!!

Nina


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

ninak said:


> Hi guys im really sorry but hubby & I are not going to make it.
> Im so disappointed really wanted to come and meet you all.
> Im extremely sorry for the late notice, i have only just found out that something has come up
> Sorry again but will try and make monday night's quiz
> ...


Thats ok
we will think of you and tell you on monday night of all the fun you missed


----------



## ninak (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm sure you will sorry again don't want to mess anyone around 

Have a great time will be thinking of you all!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

How many people are turning up to your little shindig Stu? Looks to me to be around 12-15 or so...


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> How many people are turning up to your little shindig Stu? Looks to me to be around 12-15 or so...


Yep sounds like a goodturn out, see you all tomorrow.:clap2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for an amazing day everyone and thank you Stewy for organising!!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Thanks for an amazing day everyone and thank you Stewy for organising!!


Blurggggggghuke:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It was an experience. Thanks everyone. I can now say I have been there and done that


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> Blurggggggghuke:


Hence the choice of just one beer followed by just plain juice for me!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> It was an experience. Thanks everyone. I can now say I have been there and done that


Thanks for the lift Jynxy
Had an hours rest then returned to the party

Thanks to all for the good day and evening.


----------



## Olliesmum81 (Jul 4, 2010)

stewart said:


> Thanks for the lift Jynxy
> Had an hours rest then returned to the party
> 
> Thanks to all for the good day and evening.


Great time, thanks! Had to rush at the end as I too suddenly felt Blurghhhh!!!! Was fine though, wasn't ill at all and feel fab today! Must have been a ten minute setback, wish I had stayed now! Can't beat that winning feeling, eh Stewart!?? STRIKE!!!! I take my bow! Bet that doesn't happen again, beginners luck I think! 

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

stewart said:


> Thanks for the lift Jynxy
> Had an hours rest then returned to the party
> 
> Thanks to all for the good day and evening.


Anytime Stewie! Glad to have been of service. Wish I could have stayed out longer. 

Shall hopefully make it to quiz night.


----------

